# Revolution - Season 2 Thread *spoilers*



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

*OK, it seems that those few of us still watching this show are too timid to start a new episode each week, yet people still keep discussing it in the older episode threads. So here is the place to discuss the rest of S2.

Everything that happened up through Mi Dos Padres (OAD 1/15/2014) is fair game right now. And as additional episodes air, those can be discussed as well.
*

My thoughts: I'm very intrigued by what's going on with Aaron, Grace, and Priscilla. I definitely want to see where that goes.

The stuff with Monroe and his son is boring, but hopefully now that they've escaped, that will change. I found it odd that the Mexican cartel boss saw them escaping but then didn't chase them or send any henchmen after them. I guess once Monroe, Miles and crew defeated all the henchmen in that fight, that gave them free passage to leave? 

Still don't care about Tom and Julia, but I am intrigued about what the "Patriots" seem to be doing, so the tie between the new government in D.C. and what's going on in Willoughby is still somewhat interesting.

And let me say again: I'm glad the story from S1 about turning the power back on is over. That was week after week of stupidity. Now we just get to see a world where power is off the table and that makes for a better show, IMO.

Did anyone find it strange how many current/past pop culture references there were in the most recent episode. Given that this show takes place at least 15 years in the future, and none of that pop-culture stuff has been present in the world during the interim, it seemed very strange for people to be using those references. I wish someone would have hung a lantern on it by saying something like, "Nice timely reference there, Father Time."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You and I don't disagree on much, but on this we do. I much preferred the power storylines.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> You and I don't disagree on much, but on this we do. I much preferred the power storylines.


I think the concept of S1 was great with the power going out and them trying to figure out how to get it back on. Could have been an excellent show. But the way it was executed showed that they were never going to satisfactorily deal with the power storyline. Because of that, every week we had to deal with all the nitpicks about how what was portrayed wasn't realistic, all the nitpicks about timelines, all the nitpicks about how power plants would not just start running spontaneously, etc. It seems the creators/writers of the show didn't think anything through and they left themselves and their show open to that criticism.

With S2, it's a much more straightforward "western" set in the near future. Add in the intrigue of the nanites and the conspiracy involving the Patriots and I just enjoy this season better, for some reason.

I also thought it was interesting (although a bit on the nose) how last week's episode showed people lining up at the border with Mexico trying to get let in in order to do day labor, and the Mexican infrastructure is now better than that in the US.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think the concept of S1 was great with the power going out and them trying to figure out how to get it back on. Could have been an excellent show. But the way it was executed showed that they were never going to satisfactorily deal with the power storyline. Because of that, every week we had to deal with all the nitpicks about how what was portrayed wasn't realistic, all the nitpicks about timelines, all the nitpicks about how power plants would not just start running spontaneously, etc. It seems the creators/writers of the show didn't think anything through and they left themselves and their show open to that criticism.


strange the creators and writers didn't take that into consideration, since it was the entire premise of the show. 

revolution started to lose me with the lack of resolution of the season 1 finale - i don't like being left hanging. at first, they looked like they would explain what happened, and we still get flashes, but not enough for me.

the re-introduction of grace into the story gives me hope for resurrection of this story line.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah, I remember Miles saying something about Mexico was a richer nation, or something like that.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Last week or the one before there were those truckloads of oranges, and they showed someone injecting them with something. Did we ever see what that was? Surely it wasn't the typhus or whatever they have.  

My rule is, if there's a character I liked in Lost on a show, I watch it. 
Unfortunately no one from Lost has ever done a really good show since.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> My rule is, if there's a character I liked in Lost on a show, I watch it.
> Unfortunately no one from Lost has ever done a really good show since.


Yes, they have.
Michael Emerson, Person of Interest.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty good, but not really good. IMO


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Pretty good, but not really good. IMO


We'll have to agree to disagree.
I thought that the recent Carter arc was some of the best television that I've seen in a while.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

How predictable was it that they'd have a big fight and kill off all of the Mexican bad guys, except for the big boss. So now we'll have him playing the part Monroe did in the first season. They just can't seem to cut the head off the snake ... ever.

And as I said in another thread, why can't they wash the White House? It really isn't rocket science!


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> strange the creators and writers didn't take that into consideration, since it was the entire premise of the show.
> 
> revolution started to lose me with the lack of resolution of the season 1 finale - i don't like being left hanging. at first, they looked like they would explain what happened, and we still get flashes, but not enough for me.
> 
> the re-introduction of grace into the story gives me hope for resurrection of this story line.


I don't agree that the power going off is the premise of the show. After all, it's called "Revolution". I think the premise of the show is going to be a revolution against the Patriots and their style of governing. The loss of power just allowed the Patriots to happen.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> How predictable was it that they'd have a big fight and kill off all of the Mexican bad guys, except for the big boss. So now we'll have him playing the part Monroe did in the first season. They just can't seem to cut the head off the snake ... ever.


Well, just like every other TV/movie bad guy kingpin, he left the room and expected his flunkies to do his dirty work. So he didn't get killed because he wasn't part of the fight. As for why they didn't kill him when he stuck his head in the room at the end of the fight? I guess the answer to that is roughly the same as why didn't he send anyone else after them when they killed all his henchmen.



loubob57 said:


> And as I said in another thread, why can't they wash the White House? It really isn't rocket science!


Because then us stupid viewers would not have that visual cue to tell us that this is the White House, but it's the post-Apocalytic version of the White House.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I don't agree that the power going off is the premise of the show. After all, it's called "Revolution". I think the premise of the show is going to be a revolution against the Patriots and their style of governing. The loss of power just allowed the Patriots to happen.


And I guess the "Evolution" part of the credits is referring to the Nantes becoming sentient.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

The producer said at one of the fan conventions that the season 1 finale and the first of season 2 will be tied together at the end of season 2, and a lot of issues will be resolved at that time.

I think the Aaron, Grace, and Priscilla meeting up, apparently by the nanites drawing them to that town, is the beginning of the above.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> Yes, they have.
> Michael Emerson, Person of Interest.


Disagree....strongly....don't like the show or him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Disagree....strongly....don't like the show or him.


I hated that show with a passion and dropped it after a few weeks. The basic premise was just so monumentally stupid, I couldn't get past it.

People I respect like it a lot, which only goes to show you don't have to be an idiot to disagree with me (although it helps).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I hated that show with a passion and dropped it after a few weeks. The basic premise was just so monumentally stupid, I couldn't get past it.
> 
> People I respect like it a lot, which only goes to show you don't have to be an idiot to disagree with me (although it helps).


I must be one of them


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> And as I said in another thread, why can't they wash the White House? It really isn't rocket science!


Their pressure washer is on the fritz.  They need to invent a steam powered unit.

I'm wondering if Grace and/or Priscilla are really there, or are they more manifestations of the Nanites?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found it interesting that Grace was eavesdropping on them and overheard their conversation about both seeing the nanites...made me wonder if she really knows anything or if she's up to something else.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I found it interesting that Grace was eavesdropping on them and overheard their conversation about both seeing the nanites...made me wonder if she really knows anything or if she's up to something else.


We still have never found out who Grace was communicating with using her computer at the beginning of the first season. Maybe there will be another plot unfolding.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

rich said:


> Their pressure washer is on the fritz.  They need to invent a steam powered unit.
> 
> I'm wondering if Grace and/or Priscilla are really there, or are they more manifestations of the Nanites?


I thought about the lack of pressure washers too.  But then how did they keep the house clean in the 1800's? Ladders and scrub brushes I would guess. Also I don't think the house would get that grungy in 15 years.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found it interesting that Grace was eavesdropping on them and overheard their conversation about both seeing the nanites...made me wonder if she really knows anything or if she's up to something else.


I tend to think she knows a lot more than she's letting on. If the nanites really appeared to Aaron and Priscilla of their own free will, then the fact that they were instructed to go to Spring City where Grace is means that the nanites want Grace to help Aaron and Priscilla with the next step.

Since the ratings for this show are pretty crappy and the chances of S3 are almost nil, I sure hope the writers have a satisfactory ending in mind for the whole saga, especially for the nanite part of the storyline.

Edit: Looking at TVbythenumbers.com, it appears that despite Revolution's poor ratings, it's still doing slightly better than the network's average as a whole. Don't know if that will translate to renewal, though. But NBC can only cancel so many shows and can only launch so many new ones in any given season, so it's possible Revolution could come back just because there is lower-rated stuff that has to be canceled instead.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> We still have never found out who Grace was communicating with using her computer at the beginning of the first season. Maybe there will be another plot unfolding.


I thought that it was the scientist played by Leland Orsor.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> I thought about the lack of pressure washers too.  But then how did they keep the house clean in the 1800's? Ladders and scrub brushes I would guess. Also I don't think the house would get that grungy in 15 years.


They should soon have plenty of brainwashed soldiers to climb up there and scrub.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I thought that it was the scientist played by Leland Orsor.


Was that specifically said or just assumed, because we know he was being possibly "coerced" into helping Randall.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> I thought about the lack of pressure washers too.  But then how did they keep the house clean in the 1800's? Ladders and scrub brushes I would guess. Also I don't think the house would get that grungy in 15 years.


Interesting fact. The stones that the White House are constructed from are not naturally white. The White House needs to be painted white periodically to stay white.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mrdbdigital said:


> Was that specifically said or just assumed, because we know he was being possibly "coerced" into helping Randall.


I believe that there was a throwaway line when Miles and Rachel met him.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> They should soon have plenty of brainwashed soldiers to climb up there and scrub.


That's what I was thinking.



morac said:


> Interesting fact. The stones that the White House are constructed from are not naturally white. The White House needs to be painted white periodically to stay white.


Can they not make paint anymore?


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Can they not make paint anymore?


Interesting question in general, given the lack of electricity. I guess repainting the White House just isn't high on their priority list.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The real answer is like DevdogAZ said which is that it is just a visual cue for the audiance.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Can severe blood poisoning really be cured by bloodletting and maggots?

I'm also amazed at how quickly they decided to let Doc back into their circle, given how many times he betrayed them before the break.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> The real answer is like DevdogAZ said which is that it is just a visual cue for the audiance.


Yeah, I'd agree. It's like the trope of having the big digital count-down timer on TV bombs. They feel they have to give us a visual cue or we'll forget this is post-apocolyptic.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> Edit: Looking at TVbythenumbers.com, it appears that despite Revolution's poor ratings, it's still doing slightly better than the network's average as a whole. Don't know if that will translate to renewal, though. But NBC can only cancel so many shows and can only launch so many new ones in any given season, so it's possible Revolution could come back just because there is lower-rated stuff that has to be canceled instead.


When running from a predator you don't have to be the fastest, just faster than the slowest. Or "It's good to suck less".


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

The only thread I still find interesting is the nanites. I just wish Aaron would fully embrace them instead of being such a ***** about things. Everything else on the show seems to always boil down to "someone gets into a predicament and has to be rescued". It's tiresome.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> When running from a predator you don't have to be the fastest, just faster than the slowest. Or "It's good to suck less".


A concept TVbythenumbers.com calls "Outrunning the Cancellation Bear."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

So they went from indiscriminately injecting the virus into oranges to a precise culling of the population?

I also loved how Tom and his wife would meet at a park bench, sit and look away from each other while talking. Same with Rachel and her dad: talk to each other in whispers while nervously looking around the entire time looking as suspicious as possible :up:


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

What was the piece of classical music that was playing on the Victrola? I thought it worked great in that scene. I know it but can't place it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> So they went from indiscriminately injecting the virus into oranges to a precise culling of the population?...


Yeah, I didn't get that leap either. They can't just be handing out oranges to certain people.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

rich said:


> What was the piece of classical music that was playing on the Victrola? I thought it worked great in that scene. I know it but can't place it.


Not sure I have heard it before, but I would say it is early 20th century Russian, possibility written by one of the big 5


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Yeah, I didn't get that leap either. They can't just be handing out oranges to certain people.


They didn't have to inject *all* of the oranges. They could have only given the laced oranges to certain people. But I'll admit it did seem like they were inject all of them in that scene they showed us in a previous episode.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> The real answer is like DevdogAZ said which is that it is just a visual cue for the audiance.


How'd you like the post-apocalyptic Washington Monument and Reflecting Pool? I bet the Pool didn't smell very good at that point.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rich said:


> How'd you like the post-apocalyptic Washington Monument and Reflecting Pool? I bet the Pool didn't smell very good at that point.


LOL...that was great. I loved the swampy look with the "bubbles" that looked like fish or insects were living in there.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

rich said:


> What was the piece of classical music that was playing on the Victrola? I thought it worked great in that scene. I know it but can't place it.


beethoven - symphony no.7 in a major op.92 - ii, allegretto:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCHREyE5GzQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

"Captain Trips"? Really? Is that supposed to be an homage? 

About the only storyline I'm interested in anymore is the nanites.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> beethoven - symphony no.7 in a major op.92 - ii, allegretto:
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCHREyE5GzQ&feature=youtu.be[/media]


Thanks! I let Shazam listen to it and it identified the piece right away. It also said that recording was performed by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

And now I know where I have heard this music before. It appears in the "Cosmos" soundtrack in several places.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

rich said:


> Thanks! I let Shazam listen to it and it identified the piece right away. It also said that recording was performed by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


To clarify, I played the TV episode's sound into Shazam and this is what it came up with.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

How much would you pay to see the mummified remains of Steven Tyler? LOL.

The cameo with Bret Michaels could have been done so much better.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

would a mummified steven tyler look much different than he looks today? there's not much skin on those bones, i'm just sayin'... 

i'm starting to become interested in seeing where the nano-religious angle leads - they better not take it to a cliffhanger finale, then get cancelled (or basically ignore it in the next season's premiere, like last season).


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

rich said:


> The cameo with Bret Michaels could have been done so much better.


I thought Bret looked pretty good considering he must have been in his 60's.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> I thought Bret looked pretty good considering he must have been in his 60's.


This show is really straining my suspension of disbelief with first claiming that David Schwimmer survived the blackout and now Brett Michaels?

I did laugh at the mummified Steven Tyler line though.
Is Keith Richards next to him?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

JYoung said:


> This show is really straining my suspension of disbelief with first claiming that David Schwimmer survived the blackout and now Brett Michaels?
> 
> I did laugh at the mummified Steven Tyler line though.
> Is Keith Richards next to him?


I find that stuff kinda funny. The only thing missing is having Tom Petty leading a group of survivors.

I hate to say it, but I'm about ready for Charlie to join Danny and their father in the great beyond though.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm kinda wondering, with all the copulation going on, (and that seemed out of character for Charlie), did somebody find a stash of condoms?

Or, maybe there's a factory somewhere in New Vegas.

Keith Richards must be mummified too, since the mantle of: "Him and cockroaches" has now fallen on Brett Michaels.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Whatever appeal this show held for me originally is long gone. Is it just me or do others find it just boring and run of the mill now?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One thing that amused me this week was how Charlie kept mocking Bass Jr., who never had a clue.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> I find that stuff kinda funny. The only thing missing is having Tom Petty leading a group of *refugees*.


FYP 

Also, didn't we see Charlie getting it on with some random guy in an earlier episode this year? Maybe it's not totally out of character.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm kinda wondering, with all the copulation going on, (and that seemed out of character for Charlie), did somebody find a stash of condoms?


Morning-after nanobots.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

ADG said:


> Whatever appeal this show held for me originally is long gone. Is it just me or do others find it just boring and run of the mill now?


I agree with you, but since I've watch so far I will probably will continue to watch.

As some others posted the only plot line that does interest me is the one about the nanobots (or nanites). What I don't get is why doesn't Aaron embrace the fact that he can have control over the nano-somethings as that would be awesome. Wouldn't it be cool to have that kind of power. You could be something of a X-men or Avenger in the electricity starved apocalyptic world.

I think I caught something in the preview so I'll spoiler it:



Spoiler



Didn't one of the nano-apparitions that they are dying? And didn't Aaron's ex-wife say let them die?



Oh well, there's not very much Sci Fi on any more so even though that's only part of this show that's one of the reasons I'll stick with it!

Gerry


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The Bret Michaels and Steven Tyler jokes were pretty good...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

trainman said:


> Morning-after nanobots.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm kinda wondering, with all the copulation going on, (and that seemed out of character for Charlie), did somebody find a stash of condoms?
> 
> Or, maybe there's a factory somewhere in New Vegas.


Condoms were around LONG before electricity was used in manufacturing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Also, didn't we see Charlie getting it on with some random guy in an earlier episode this year? Maybe it's not totally out of character.


Yes, at the beginning of the season, Charlie was being pretty promiscuous. I think it was meant to show how she was rebelling against her mom after the events of last season. I'm not sure if we're supposed to assume that because Charlie and Rachel have kind of made up, that Charlie no longer has the desire to act like a slut.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Church AV Guy said:


> Condoms were around LONG before electricity was used in manufacturing.


So, you're saying that some enterprising person has gathered up the raw materials, found a way to manufacture and distribute the condoms in Revolution's current time line?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, at the beginning of the season, Charlie was being pretty promiscuous. I think it was meant to show how she was rebelling against her mom after the events of last season. I'm not sure if we're supposed to assume that because Charlie and Rachel have kind of made up, that Charlie no longer has the desire to act like a slut.


If she truly believes she'll be killed within a year, I wouldn't blame her from trying to "enjoy" life while she can.



RGM1138 said:


> So, you're saying that some enterprising person has gathered up the raw materials, found a way to manufacture and distribute the condoms in Revolution's current time line?


Even hear of lambskin condoms?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I finally bailed on this show. I had three episodes backed up and both of my tivo's tuners were being used, one recording this show's latest episode. I wanted to watch something else so I cancelled Revolution and came to the conclusion that I didn't care about the eps on the tivo so I deleted them and the SP.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, at the beginning of the season, Charlie was being pretty promiscuous. I think it was meant to show how she was rebelling against her mom after the events of last season. I'm not sure if we're supposed to assume that because Charlie and Rachel have kind of made up, that Charlie no longer has the desire to act like a slut.


The obvious reason that for the writers to have Charlie bang Monroe Jr. is because Jason's back.

Then it's conflict and angst.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JYoung said:


> The obvious reason that for the writers to have Charlie bang Monroe Jr. is because Jason's back.
> 
> Then it's conflict and angst.


ding! ding! ding! i had almost forgotten the whole "conflict and angst" angle...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> So, you're saying that some enterprising person has gathered up the raw materials, found a way to manufacture and distribute the condoms in Revolution's current time line?


Yes, easily!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

but if they used condoms, there'd be no pregnancy storyline involving sebastian's grandchild - how boring!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> ...they better not take it to a cliffhanger finale, then get cancelled....


I am aware the network apparently likes this show, but viewers seem to disagree.

S1 premiered to over 11 million; lost half that by season's end; S2 premiered to nearly 7 million, and the latest ep had the second lowest total viewership the show's ever had (5 million). Those are ratings minus DVR usage...but that really doesn't improve the loss percentages. In fact, figuring in DVR usage, the loss in total viewers this season is nearly half as well...


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I am also confused as to why Aaron will not accept the nanites. Why doesn't Aaron just raise an army and march on Washington? He can order the nanites to torch his enemies and heal his armies. He would be unstoppable. C'mon man.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

rich said:


> I am also confused as to why Aaron will not accept the nanites. Why doesn't Aaron just raise an army and march on Washington? He can order the nanites to torch his enemies and heal his armies. He would be unstoppable. C'mon man.


I predict he does embrace them next episode and that's how they get out of there.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One thing that amused me this week was how Charlie kept mocking Bass Jr., who never had a clue.


"You're SOOOOO brave...."


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I predict he does embrace them next episode and that's how they get out of there.


Hmm, instead he does the opposite and tries to install a virus. Fascinating how the nanites start to complain and bleed while Aaron is still in the process of typing in his new code.

Since Aaron was apparently editing a live copy of their code, how about "select all" ... "delete" ... no more nanites! LOL.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

How dumb is it to use the word "worm" in a function to add a virus to code when you're around MIT grads and sentient nanites? Yeah, I'm sure the nanites wouldn't have figured out what he was trying to do.  And how did editing the source start to kill them when he didn't even compile it?

This show really needs to be put out of its misery. Yet I still watch...


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

And why didn't the nanites just turn off the computer? If you look real close, most of the "code" is the same thing over and over and over......



Spoiler



Are we supposed to believe either:

1) They pulled a "Dallas" on us and the previous epidsodes were Aaron's dreams?

or

2) The nanites sent Aaron back in time?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Plus the virtual reality fantasy they put Aaron in at the end is too obviously a fake.

I mean, EVERYBODY know Chris Hayes' show is on in the evening, not the morning!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Obviously Aaron was using his time shifting device.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

First of all, why are people using spoiler tags when it clearly says *spoilers* in the thread title? Having said that, this post contains major spoilers. 

I finally got caught back up with this show after being about 7 episodes behind. Holy crap did this show jump the shark with the nanite story line! At the end of the episode, I was so glad when it looked like the nanites were dying. I was thinking to myself, "Thank God we can finally move past this ridiculous sh*t". But then, wait a second, it's a dream within a dream. Looks like they're still alive and kicking. Pathetic!

This is an example of a show that had an interesting premise and then went completely off the rails. In fact, I always found Revolution to be rather entertaining, despite its mediocrity. But then they introduced the nanites, and it's been downhill ever since. I only hope they put this story arc on the back burner and get back to something that's actually plausible. 

I will say that the Bud Light advertisement that was worked in to the script was absolutely brilliant. It was one of the most organic uses of product placement that I have ever seen.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Aaron should have snapped out of his dream state when he realized that the Bud Light was actually good.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"Bud Light. After 15 years without refrigeration, _you'll_ think it's delicious too!"


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Bud Light. After 15 years without refrigeration, _you'll_ think it's delicious too!"


Lol! No doubt, and that's precisely why the ad was so effective. While the audience was watching him drink the beer, they couldn't help but to relate to how good that cold beer must have tasted to Aaron. It connected with the viewer on a visceral level. Any time an advertiser can tie such a strong positive emotional response to their product, they've done an excellent job.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> "Bud Light. After 15 years without refrigeration, _you'll_ think it's delicious too!"


Not if you have an icebox.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I did enjoy the meta-references, e.g., Priscilla pointing out that the lack of electricity didn't make any sense due to the laws of physics, and the fun that was made of Charlie's belly shirts.

Wasn't Tom Neville an insurance investigator before the blackout, not a lawyer? Must have been a glitch in the Matrix mistake by the nanos.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

trainman said:


> Wasn't Tom Neville an insurance investigator before the blackout, not a lawyer? Must have been a glitch in the Matrix mistake by the nanos.


While the advertising was in the style of those personal injury law firms, the ads stated that they were for the Tom Neville Insurance Agency.

Of course, I'm not sure that Aaron actually knows what Tom did pre-blackout.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Of course, I'm not sure that Aaron actually knows what Tom did pre-blackout.


He wouldn't have to. Aren't the nanites are all knowing?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gweempose said:


> He wouldn't have to. Aren't the nanites are all knowing?


Apparently not and neither are the writers since in the first season Aaron said he was working for Google. In his dream, he owned his own company, though he was meeting with Google according to his assistant.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

morac said:


> Apparently not and neither are the writers since in the first season Aaron said he was working for Google. In his dream, he owned his own company, though he was meeting with Google according to his assistant.


I thought that made sense. He was working at google when the power first went out, but at least 10 years has gone by since then. That's plenty of time to leave google, launch your own startup, and have it become a great success.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gweempose said:


> He wouldn't have to. Aren't the nanites are all knowing?


Nope.
Otherwise, why would they need to trick Aaron for the code fix?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sbourgeo said:


> I thought that made sense. He was working at google when the power first went out, but at least 10 years has gone by since then. That's plenty of time to leave google, launch your own startup, and have it become a great success.


I think the first season established that the blackout had happened in "present day," and the show was taking place 15 years later (2027-ish). Aaron's dream was taking place in 2014, as MSNBC's Chris Hayes said on TV early in the dream.



JYoung said:


> While the advertising was in the style of those personal injury law firms, the ads stated that they were for the Tom Neville Insurance Agency.


You're right.

Although I noticed something else the nanos may have gotten wrong: at least one of the workers at Aaron's company called him "Mr. Pittman." At that kind of company, I can't imagine anyone calling him anything but "Aaron" (well, maybe "Beardo" or something like that).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It was interesting to see "Minneapolis." The exterior aerial shots were indeed Minneapolis (you could see my condo building in one of them), but any time actors appeared (ground shots or out windows), it was some other larger city (Austin?).


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

trainman said:


> I think the first season established that the blackout had happened in "present day," and the show was taking place 15 years later (2027-ish). Aaron's dream was taking place in 2014, as MSNBC's Chris Hayes said on TV early in the dream.


Ah, I didn't remember it that way but I think you're correct.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did I hear them right saying something about a "Timberlake and Fatone" fight?!? LOL that's great.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Did I hear them right saying something about a "Timberlake and Fatone" fight?!? LOL that's great.


Just got caught up. I did hear something about a Timberlake fight, but couldn't understand the other name.

So the nano tricked Aaron into fixing them so we're right back where we were before this most recent episode? The nanites will continue to exist and have mysterious powers? Will Aaron still have the ability to summon them when he concentrates?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Loved the shout out to the original Outer Limits....


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

trainman said:


> Although I noticed something else the nanos may have gotten wrong: at least one of the workers at Aaron's company called him "Mr. Pittman." At that kind of company, I can't imagine anyone calling him anything but "Aaron" (well, maybe "Beardo" or something like that).


Or even McGee


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> How dumb is it to use the word "worm" in a function to add a virus to code when you're around MIT grads and sentient nanites? Yeah, I'm sure the nanites wouldn't have figured out what he was trying to do.  And how did editing the source start to kill them when he didn't even compile it?
> 
> This show really needs to be put out of its misery. Yet I still watch...


He's using an interpreted programming language... I laughed at that also. No compliling or execution of the code needed.

Someone should have told him not to develop in a production environment.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Am I the only one wondering why descriptions of what the Patriots are doing to the kids with the eyelid tattoos have yet to include the word "brainwashing"?

Or did it slip past me?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

didn't neville's son jason refer to it as "brainwashing" when talking about himself? can't remember.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> didn't neville's son jason refer to it as "brainwashing" when talking about himself? can't remember.


I won't swear that he didn't, but I think I'd have noticed since I noticed no one seemed to have used the term when the girl killed her own father.


----------

